# Tiny Tiny Turtle



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Hello folks,

I have been very busy last few weeks, so some pics comming but slow 
This one already have home 

Shooting video 






Made of: Solid Blue&Black paper micarta 15mm & CF tubes with paracord lanyard.











































Hope you like it?

Cheers,
E.G.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Beautiful tiny shooter! It looks like the shape allows a tight finger-wrap around the waist of the handle. I'm growing very fond of that in small shooters, especially.

Hey, and I loved the sound effects with the Pasta Plinking!

Good shooting!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome! Love that micarta


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Awesome!! Congratulationns !!


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

KawKan said:


> Beautiful tiny shooter! It looks like the shape allows a tight finger-wrap around the waist of the handle. I'm growing very fond of that in small shooters, especially.
> 
> Hey, and I loved the sound effects with the Pasta Plinking!
> 
> ...


Yeah, fits very nice in hand 

Thank you!



Ibojoe said:


> Awesome! Love that micarta


Me too  Thanks mate 



slingshotnew said:


> Awesome!! Congratulationns !!


Thank you my friend 

Ciao :wave:


----------



## LiquideBullet (May 21, 2014)

I Love it my friend, thank you very much for it and for your hard work..
Awesome little shooter.. Enjoying it a lot ????????????????????????????????????


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

Like it? Friggin love it.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

LiquideBullet said:


> I Love it my friend, thank you very much for it and for your hard work..
> Awesome little shooter.. Enjoying it a lot


Thank you my friend 

Glad to hear that  



roirizla said:


> Like it? Friggin love it.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot mate


----------



## Greek sfedona (Sep 23, 2016)

Wow nothing more or less...congratulations mate


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Greek sfedona said:


> Wow nothing more or less...congratulations mate


Thanks mate


----------

